# Target discount



## Targetvet (Oct 12, 2021)

Do you still get the 10% discount after you retire..?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 12, 2021)

Retire, yes, but only if it's an official retire that meets the criteria (I think over 65, 15 years of continuous service EDIT: nope it’s 55, 10 years continuous, thanks everyone!). quitting, no.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 12, 2021)

^ I thought it was 55 and 10 years. Someone please clarify?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 12, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> ^ I thought it was 55 and 10 years. Someone please clarify?


Yes, 99% sure that is correct.😁


----------



## Yetive (Oct 12, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> ^ I thought it was 55 and 10 years. Someone please clarify?


100% sure that is correct.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 12, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Retire, yes, but only if it's an official retire that meets the criteria (I think over 65, 15 years of continuous service). quitting, no.


Over 55 and 10


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 12, 2021)

Whoops! Edited my post


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Oct 13, 2021)

I wish they would offer it for 20 years of service regardless of age as well. That would be awesome!


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 13, 2021)

Ooooh.... I'm closer to retirement (from Target anyway) than I thought! 😁🤩


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 13, 2021)

Don’t stay for a 10 percent discount!  Not worth it!


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 13, 2021)

I think there is an average hours per week component as well.

This is based on an old post:  
You may be eligible for the Target retiree discount privilege, as well as a retirement gift, if you meet all of the following criteria:❏❏ Are at least 55 years old when you leave the company.

❏❏ Have 10 years of credited and continuous service, starting after your latest hire date. A year

of credited service is a calendar year in which you were paid for 1,000 or more hours.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2021)

Team Member Discount
Your active team member discount ends on your termination date.
If, as of this date, you were at least age 55, and (1) have 10 years or more of continuous and credited (1,000 or more hours per calendar year) service, or (2) were an active team member on December 31, 2002 and have five years of continuous and credited (1,000 or more hours per calendar year) service, you and your eligible dependents are eligible for the retiree discount.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 13, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Don’t stay for a 10 percent discount!  Not worth it!



Technically I stay for the health insurance for my family, but the discount is an added bonus.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 14, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Technically I stay for the health insurance for my family, but the discount is an added bonus.


I meant don’t stay for like 10 more years til you hit retirement just for a 10% discount.


----------



## TTB (Oct 26, 2021)

I only ever met one retiree with that discount
 If I stay its actually for the 401k match and possibly now the education benefit.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 26, 2021)

We recently had a TM retire who had worked at my store for 14 years and he missed the average hours requirement by very little and he didn't get the lifetime discount.  It's kinda BS, they were a good TM who was already retired from their career, working basically to stay busy.  They planned their life around Target and even missed thanksgiving dinners and worked on Xmas Eve.  I know we all do that but if that was me I would not, especially if I didnt necessarily need the money.


----------

